
Dockless bike-share service leaves France after ‘mass destruction’ of its fleet - prostoalex
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/26/17053408/gobee-bike-sharing-france-belgium
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457582)

60+ comments

